# new comer



## moufadal (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all,
I have just arrvived in egypt and i will stau two years here 
I ve came here alone and I am 25
I hope i will meet new people (subliminal message, where?)
bye


----------



## CUTANI2 (Dec 21, 2008)

*welcome to egypt*

hi there 
welcome to Egypt 
i have a nice group make some activites weekly 
come 
we are waiting for you 


Regards


----------

